# My boys sit in funny places lol.



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Hooch remained like that for around 30 mins i dont know how he didnt fall off hehe xxx


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

hahahhaa that is soooooo cute :001_wub:


----------



## YoshiLea (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL, gave me a good giggle.. Too cute!

L x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol they really make you laugh sometimes don't they!xox


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

LMAO! love it!
How that can be comfy i dont know. lol 
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Glad it made you laugh guys, i was in a laughing fit for a very long time lol. 

Michelle x


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

:lol: Loving these pics. Great post!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

brilliant


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pictures - really made me smile thanks.
He looks very relaxed if not a little uncomfortable


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm trying to look at petforums quietly in the office without anyone knowing, I nearly blew my cover as I started to lol in a very quiet office.

I just had to pretend I was a bit slow and remebered soemthing from last night that was funny


----------

